# Citizen Weather, o gradual reconhecimento das estações amadoras



## Vince (26 Jan 2008 às 00:30)

O Hotspot já tinha falado num tópico do Citizen Weather Observer Program (CWOP) dos EUA, mas que aceita dados de qualquer outro local. 

*Links:*
http://www.wxqa.com/
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/dshelms/cwop.html

Vale a pena falar disto mais um pouco. O CWOP é mais uma rede meteorológica de estações amadoras como outras (Weather Underground, Meteoclimatic, etc) mas com uma diferença fundamental: os dados desta rede já estão a ser utilizados por entidades oficiais para variados fins, inclusive para alimentar modelos e previsões ou seguimento de situações meteorológicas importantes.

Obviamente que os mais puristas ficam chocados com tal cenário, mas isto tem uma explicação simples. Os norte americanos conscientes do valor de uma extensa rede, mesmo sendo particular/amadora, resolveram de forma muito simples o problema. 

A NOAA tem um sistema denominado MADIS (Meteorological Assimilation Data Ingest System) que é um sistema informático poderoso que recebe variados dados de variadas fontes. Os dados das estações amadoras ligados ao CWOP entram no sistema MADIS onde são sujeitos a diversas validações e controlo de qualidade, que testam de forma intensiva a consistência e coerência de dados cruzando-os com outros. Uma vez validados, os dados ficam disponíveis para as entidades oficiais os utilizarem como quaisquer outros.

Se calhar é uma ideia para o IM ou outras entidades por cá também explorarem...



> *Citizen Weather Observer Program*
> In addition to professionally administered meteorological measurement networks, there are a large
> number of privately owned weather stations across the country. With the advent of the Internet and
> World Wide Web, many of the station owners have made their data widely available. With proper
> ...


----------



## abrantes (19 Fev 2008 às 00:55)

Muito bom saber disso!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2008 às 11:59)

O Sr. Mário Barros é devia pensar em inscrever-se aqui. E já agora no Meteoclimatic...


----------

